# Jedesmal, wenn



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

¿Cómo digo en español?:

Jedes mal, wenn ich ihn sehen würde, würde es mir wehtun.

¿Cada vez si lo viera, me dolería?



Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Daniela:
_Cada vez si_ no me suena bien. Diría _cada vez que lo viera_, ... .

Un saludo.


----------



## ayuda?

Mi intento:
Jedes mal, wenn ich ihn sehen würde, würde es mir wehtun.

Siempre que lo viera [eso]  me lastimaría/lastimara.ß=[Creo que valen todos los dos verbos. Un nativo debe averiguarlo para estar seguro.
*=*Que sepa yo *cuando/siempre que/cada vez que…* están bien también.


----------



## maidinbedlam

"Cada vez que lo viera me dolería / me haría daño" me parece la mejor opción.


----------



## kunvla

Cada vez *que* lo viera/ viese, me dolería.

Daniela, ese _que_ en _cada vez que_ equivale a _cuando_ (conjunción temporal), no a _si_ (conjunción condicional).

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ah gracias,

es que sólo conozco "cuando" en combinación con presente de subjuntivo. Jamás había visto "cuando" con "imperfecto de subjuntivo" o ne me di cuenta...


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

_Cada vez que lo veo, me duele.
Cada vez que lo vea, me dolerá.
Cada vez que lo viese, me dolería.

Me duele cuando lo veo.
Me dolerá cuando lo vea.
Me dolería cuando lo viera._



DanielaKlein said:


> Ah gracias,
> 
> es que sólo conozco "cuando" en combinación con presente de subjuntivo.  Jamás había visto "cuando" con "imperfecto de subjuntivo" o no me di  cuenta...


«Haber los hay; el caso es dar con ellos», se dice con frecuencia en tierras de Galicia.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Vale,
en el futuro estaré más atenta,


Saludos,

Daniela


----------

